# Ratings and Reviews by Guests



## RDB (Jan 26, 2010)

If I post Resort ratings and reviews on TUG Lounge, will the information be moved appropriately to the advantage of Members?

-----------------------
Robert


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2010)

Wouldn't that just add to the clutter in the lounge and the 'noise' that volunteer mods have to deal with? Moving posts into the proper category isn't their job- it's to keep any of us from mentioning anything political or controversial. If you become a member, you can not only post reviews to the proper area, but you can read the reviews others have written on resorts you bay consider exchanging into or God forbid, buying into.

Membership has it's benefits.

Jim Ricks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

We have an extensive permanent review section - the link is in the red bar at the top of the page - TUG Resort Databases.  You must be a member to access it.  

Reviews that are posted anywhere else, disappear off the main page within a day or so as new posts push them off the page.  

If you don't want to join TUG and use the review section, then the best place to post a review is in the region where the resort is, or on the page for that system - like Marriott or Starwood.


----------



## geekette (Jan 26, 2010)

or you can skip the review to avoid being jumped on by passpart or other members that only want your review if you are a member.


----------



## RDB (Jan 26, 2010)

*Finding no fault*

That is the point of my post. There are many Guests on TUG who stay at resorts also, and Members are denied Guest input.  

Many times I would like to tell of our resort experiences, that members might have that information.

Just because guests don't desire rating and review access should not disallow information being made available to those that desire it.

The way TUG is set up, a guest would need to pay to post their knowledge of resorts.

*I'm finding no fault with the way things are established*, I was only wondering if there might be a way that wasn't obvious.  

I do not intend to create waves. Actually, just trying to see if there was a way to contribute, within the way TUG is set. 

Wishing to be helpful by sharing,

Robert


----------



## RDB (Jan 26, 2010)

*Let us all try to get along.*

I have been a member. Now I am not a member.  I still love everyone and try to contribute.

Robert


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

HI Robert - did you see my suggestion above for an alternative?  Thanks!

Just to clarify - to submit a review to the review section - it has to be posted there in a different format that regular posts.  Since all the Mods are volunteers, and it time consuming to move things and reformat them, we usually leave reviews that are posted in the forums, in the forums.  A lot of people post review info. in the forums and it's perfectly OK.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 26, 2010)

> Actually, just trying to see if there was a way to contribute, within the way TUG is set.



Actually, that's very nice of you!


----------



## RDB (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> HI Robert - did you see my suggestion above for an alternative?  Thanks!
> 
> Just to clarify - to submit a review to the review section - it has to be posted there in a different format that regular posts.  Since all the Mods are volunteers, and it time consuming to move things and reformat them, we usually leave reviews that are posted in the forums, in the forums.



Thanks Denise,

Is the format available for a reference, so that postings conform (even if in the forums)?  Who knows, someone seeing the postings may be enticed to join so they could see more of them.

May resort photos be a part of reviews or should they be posted only in the appropriate forum?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

RDB said:


> Thanks Denise,
> 
> Is the format available for a reference, so that postings conform (even if in the forums)?  Who knows, someone seeing the postings may be enticed to join so they could see more of them.



RDB - it's actually a completely different program set up just for reviews, so there is no way to transfer it to the forums that I know of.



> May resort photos be a part of reviews or should they be posted only in the appropriate forum?



Both can be done.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2010)

I offer the ability to extend your membership by writing reviews....if you submit enough per year then you can extend your membership for free forever.

Not sure what else I can do to make TUG any cheaper.  Something has to keep the site running.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2010)

There must be rules of order to follow to post in the TUG Resort Database system. You must be a member to post.  Where there are no rules there is only chaos.


----------



## Amy (Jan 26, 2010)

Robert,

I frequently search both the TUG resort database as well as the forums to get more reviews.  

There is a group of TUGgers who believe all reviews should be posted to the members-only review database as that is supposed to be a big draw/incentive for getting folks to join and help maintain the board.  I certainly see that point.  However, until Brian/TUG officially bans reviews in the BBS, there doesn't need to be an "all or nothing" approach.  

If you don't want to renew your membership for whatever reason, *just follow Denise's suggestion and post your reviews/photos *(I'd suggest a link to an online photo album instead of uploading photos on the BBS),* as a post in the appropriate geographic/resort chain forum.*  If, however, you want to get back your member status by getting free membership extensions in exchange for posting more reviews to the members-only section, AND you want to share with BBS non-member readers, how about posting a shortened version of your experience and mention a full more detailed review is available in the resort database?  I seem to recall a few TUGgers have done that before.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

I often post informal trip reports and pictures in the forums while I am still on vacation, because I enjoy the daily interaction with my TUG friends.


----------



## RDB (Jan 26, 2010)

Many travelers are referred to TUG as we visit various areas. Often there are good discussions regarding TUG.  For all I know, several of them may be looking here and even posting.  If so, I know many have experience about resorts and surrounding areas.

How many come here I’ll never know, that’s not where I’m coming from. What I was attempting to find out is, if there was a way to get their information included for the benefit of Members.  I realize much of information posted to the forums “goes over the hill” as others post and reply.  I know searching can access that information. That takes much time to put many inputs together.

I feel much information is never input, that guest would give, if an avenue were available to do so without having to pay.  People come to TUG for information.

MHO; Just because I don’t feel a need to access the Members Only areas, shouldn’t prevent the information I know of from being made available for Member’s eyes.

*Actually, just trying to see if there was a way to contribute, within the way TUG is set.*  I'll let this alone.
=============================================
_Brian, the prices you have are most reasonable.

I hadn’t thought of writing reviews for the purpose of retaining a membership. It would be nice though if a Membership would cause Members to cease their “jumping” to conclusions because of the Guest designation._ ==============================================

Trip reports and pictures in the forums may be my contribution for now.  
I imagine if I pay, it will be for gratitude rather then just so I may post to the ratings and reviews sections.

I appreciate All the positive replies.

Robert


----------



## swift (Jan 27, 2010)

Volunteering on TUG is another way to get a free membership. You would have to ask TUGBrian if there are any areas that have needs.


----------



## RDB (Jan 27, 2010)

swift said:


> Volunteering on TUG is another way to get a free membership. You would have to ask TUGBrian if there are any areas that have needs.



I just got home 2 hour ago from getting an Epidural Steroid Injection. I'm very sore and thinking only of myself right now.  Remember my car accident of 31 August? Weeks of physical therapy helped. Took several weeks more of laying around visiting relatives.

I'll take some time to think about being a moderator. Not knowing what all that entails bothers me.  I don't know if I could monitor and guide as required. ??????  What all would I be obligated to?????

-----------
Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2010)

RDB said:


> I just got home 2 hour ago from getting an Epidural Steroid Injection. I'm very sore and thinking only of myself right now.  Remember my car accident of 31 August? Weeks of physical therapy helped. Took several weeks more of laying around visiting relatives.
> 
> I'll take some time to think about being a moderator. Not knowing what all that entails bothers me.  I don't know if I could monitor and guide as required. ??????  What all would I be obligated to?????
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, there are currently no current needs for volunteer moderators at this time.

When/if that changes, we usually make a post about it asking for volunteers if there are not any current TUG members who stand out in their participation on the forums who are not interested in taking over the role.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 27, 2010)

I must say I'm more than a little surprised and disappointed to see people jumping all over RDB for asking about ways Guests can post reviews on the site.
He seems to understand, and accept, that he would be in a situation where he couldn't see any reviews he posted if they were transferred to the reviews database.  
If he has no problem with that why do others seem to want to put pressure on him to become a paid member?  The official line has always been that it is for the individual to decide which route they wish to take and that all are welcome.
I can assure any Guest that if I was to come across a review posted into the Europe forum I would quickly be in touch for their agreement to post it into the reviews database and to request any additional information that might be required in order to do that.


----------



## Courts (Jan 27, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> I offer the ability to extend your membership by writing reviews....if you submit enough per year then you can extend your membership for free forever.
> 
> *Not sure what else I can do to make TUG any cheaper.*  Something has to keep the site running.


And I for one appreciate the modest cost.   


.


----------



## RDB (Feb 1, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Wouldn't that just add to the clutter in the lounge and the 'noise' that volunteer mods have to deal with? Moving posts into the proper category isn't their job- it's to keep any of us from mentioning anything political or controversial. If you become a member, you can not only post reviews to the proper area, but you can read the reviews others have written on resorts you bay consider exchanging into or God forbid, buying into.
> 
> Membership has it's benefits.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Right on Jim... I was simply checking for ideas. I got "join up to input".

I agree some info of peoples travels is appreciated.  I don't consider it clutter or 'noise', but I understand where you are coming from.
That may well explain why I post little of our travels. Some of it gets added to my signature. Little about resorts goes there.

I agree, it should not be anyones task to move Reviews/Ratings anywhere.  I was dropping a hint that we lose much input because the Guest inputs don't get included for the benefit of members. I thought there might be a way everyone could post Reviews/Ratings, not just the members.

The more input, the more accurate and current the information should become.  More TUG visitor may wish to join to access that.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi RDB - I don't know if you've had a chance to see the new Databases, but the new program integrates a lot of different info. about each resort, including reviews.  

Here is a sample - you don't have to be a member to access.

This is a new program that is a big improvement over the old one, and I don't think there is any easy way to split off the reviews so that non-members have access.


----------



## RDB (Feb 1, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi RDB - I don't know if you've had a chance to see the new Databases, but the new program integrates a lot of different info. about each resort, including reviews.
> 
> Here is a sample - you don't have to be a member to access.
> 
> This is a new program that is a big improvement over the old one, and I don't think there is any easy way to split off the reviews so that non-members have access.



The *samples *look great.  Much improved.
How many photos are allowed per resort? Do they change as the photos are summitted over time?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2010)

I couldn't tell you how many pictures total - but yes, more pictures can be added over time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2010)

there is no limit to the number of photos, all are uploaded as they are submitted to the review managers.

also note those are live review pages, not fake samples.

we simply made a half dozen review pages public as examples of what you get with the membership....that is one of the pages.


----------



## RDB (Feb 2, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi RDB - I don't know if you've had a chance to see the new Databases, but the new program integrates a lot of different info. about each resort, including reviews.
> 
> Here is a sample - you don't have to be a member to access.
> 
> This is a new program that is a big improvement over the old one, and I don't think there is any easy way to split off the reviews so that non-members have access.



As I said, 
'The samples look great. Much improved.'

I don't profess to know anything about the site setup, but it seems to me that it would be beneficial to TUG Members if everyone were permitted to *submit *Reviews and Ratings. IMO it would make the site better for MEMBERS. (Maybe a minimum of 200 posts could be imposed for this privilege.)

Just because Guests cannot access the Reviews and Ratings doesn't mean they don't travel and gain much experience.  If Guests don't pay to read all they wish or post all they wish, why would they want to pay just for the added privilege of *giving *Reviews and Ratings?

If anyone wishes to join up, they will. To pay a fee just to have access to *POSTING *Reviews and Ratings... Why would they?
If TUG doesn't want Guest reviews, so be it.

Probably just babbling on, but at least I get it off my mind momentarily.
But who knows? Changes are happening!

And, just for the record... I don't mind donating to the cause of TUG. I think there's a way to do so without changing my designator to TUG Member.  YES?

________
Robert


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Robert - the user initiates the change from "guest" to "member" by adding a code to their user profile, so yes, it's your choice, but the website won't recognize you as a member and give you full access, unless you change your designation to "member."


----------



## RDB (Feb 2, 2010)

So paying in isn't all of it?
RDB must be designated as TUG Member to even post REVIEWS.
Maybe the designator can be done away with?  It seems such a dividing thing.

I don't really care who are Members or Guests.  I respect all unless they prove it isn't deserved.  Financing the site is fine and I respect that, but telling the visiting world that I'm a TUG Member does little from my perspective.

I would rather see the Registration Date (as on the TUG prior to the upgrades of five years ago). 

If I haven't joined or kept my membership current, I miss out on some benefits.  I understand that.

What does anyone gain by knowing who have paid and who have not? 

Some mistrust Guests for some reason.

It's a shame how Guests are treated as lower class by some.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know what to tell you.  TUG has nearly 50,000 registered users and this system is an effective way to organize membership.  Since the databases just went through a massive reorganization, I wouldn't expect big changes in the near future.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 2, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know what to tell you.  TUG has nearly 50,000 registered users and this system is an effective way to organize membership.  Since the databases just went through a massive reorganization, I wouldn't expect big changes in the near future.



there is no link between the TUGBBS and the member only section.

they run on two completely separate servers and are not integrated in any way.

I fail to see any valid reason why someone would want to pay for a membership, but remain a guest on the forums...but since you have to edit your own profile to reflect your membership status...that is most certainly your right.

you are also welcome to donate to TUG via paypal or credit card if you like.

http://pay.tug2.net 

or paypal to tug@tug2.net


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 2, 2010)

I retract my post


----------



## RDB (Feb 2, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> there is no link between the TUGBBS and the member only section.
> 
> they run on two completely separate servers and are not integrated in any way.
> 
> ...



Brian, Denise and others, *Thanks *for some educational points.

Now, may we get back to the Subject at hand, please? My interest is in promoting the TUG web site, be it by Members or Guests?

Too bad "such a silly thing to be concerned about or to cause such a fuss about" is read, then replied upon by anyone thinking it as such.

----------
Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry about the earlier reply, the fact that you not only bolded the word "samples" in your original reply, but also took the time to make the font larger made it look (to me anyway) that you were implying these pages were simply made up and werent actual review pages like the rest of the database.

Just wanted to clear that up in case anyone else might have come to that conclusion as well.


----------



## RDB (Feb 3, 2010)

No problem.
I have a habit of stating without much explanation.

The samples look great. Much improved.  I merely emphasise samples as a surprised expression. And of course those were all I could see.  Impressive!

Any thoughts that these pages were made up and not actual review pages never entered my mind.

Often, it is difficult to explain myself, especially in text only.

Text can be so blunt.
-------------------

Robert


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 3, 2010)

As this relates to Reviews and not the BBS, I'm moving it to the *About the rest of TUG* forum.


----------

